
Space firm creates ArcaBoard – a 'real hoverboard' - sungam
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35201724
======
mchahn
It looks like it is hard as hell to balance on. The riders in the videos are
obviously having a hard time. And there is no video of any forward motion.

